# Canon Updates The EOS 7D Manual



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-updates-the-eos-7d-manual/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-updates-the-eos-7d-manual/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/07/canon-updates-the-eos-7d-manual/"></a></div>
<strong>New features added to the manual


</strong>Canon has updated the Canon EOS 7D manual and made it available for download. The updated manual includes the new features that will be coming to the camera in August via a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-7d-firmware-v2-official/" target="_blank">massive firmware update</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d#BrochuresAndManuals" target="_blank">Download The Canon EOS 7D Manual</a></strong></p>
<p><em>Thanks Doug</em></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 7D Body <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646908-REG/Canon_3814B004_EOS_7D_SLR_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002NEGTTW/canorumopw-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## candyman (Jul 2, 2012)

I see they still need to update the software. Like the EOS utility (v2.11.4) It is not yet on the USA website. So, that may be the reason for the delay to August.


----------



## RC (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Canon, I wasn't expecting an update to the manual, not a life changer but nice have.


----------



## colin1984 (Jul 2, 2012)

But this is only USA, here in Europe the Manual is Canon Guide 1.0


----------



## msdarkroom (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anybody know how to get a manual that doesn't say "COPY" in the middle of each page?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice. 8)


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmmm not sure why yours says COPY. My download doesn't.


----------



## RC (Jul 3, 2012)

msdarkroom said:


> Does anybody know how to get a manual that doesn't say "COPY" in the middle of each page?



Ok, this is weird. Every manual I have ever downloaded from Canon (bodies, lens, etc.) always had the "Copy" water mark on it but...



crasher8 said:


> Hmmm not sure why yours says COPY. My download doesn't.



... this new download copy does not have the "Copy" watermark. So I checked my old manuals and no watermark (and I know I'm not going crazy cause I have some printed pages). Hmmm, must be a new version of Acrobat Reader I'm using which is Adobe Reader X ver 10.1.3. On the other hand, maybe I am going crazy and the watermark only shows up when printed. ???


----------



## Mistah.vega (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, for some reason all the Canon manuals do


----------



## Phantom309 (Jul 3, 2012)

Earlier when I downloaded the updated manual, it had the COPY watermark on all the pages. But, after updating Adobe Reader just now, the COPY watermarks are gone.


----------



## RC (Jul 3, 2012)

Phantom309 said:


> Earlier when I downloaded the updated manual, it had the COPY watermark on all the pages. But, after updating Adobe Reader just now, the COPY watermarks are gone.



Yip that's it. Acrobat on my Android phone has watermarks, and so does pdfexpert on the iPad.


----------

